# Rare composer you happen to have an Lp or cd perfomance me Azzaiolo?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Le Petit ensemble vocal de montreal dose a fine job putting to life two interresting composers Gesualdo\Azzaiolo, but whom is Azzaiolo a mysterieous rare madrigalist in cd, but in Lp on VOX label we get this fine , this thicks Lp of choice ,whit a gorgeous sound, just like there Monteverdi Lp woaw or there Guillaume Dufay Offering, im a fan of these robust Lp, and not just the Lp robust but sound quality incredible lady n gentelmens please hail deprofundis. 


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Filipo Azzaiolo came up recently for me on a new recording by Marco Beasley and Guido Morini, I like the voice on this recording which it is very unaffected. In addition you can find three Azzaiolo songs on Rooley's Music of Sundry Kinds.


----------



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

Once I got the spelling of his name correct, I found a lot of his music on You Tube which you can pursue as far as albums are concerned.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Filippo+Azzaiolo

Does this help?

Dan


----------

